# Alamode - WTB



## TerritoryBrew (4/10/16)

Hi all,

I am trying to buy a Alamode, a Raspberry Pi Arduino hat for a small project I am undertaking. 

https://www.seeedstudio.com/Alamode---Arduino-Compatible-Raspberry-Pi-Plate-p-1285.html

I can't find any as they are probably a bit old. Does anyone know if there is something similar or if you have one you want to part with I could really use one.

Ta


----------



## malt junkie (4/10/16)

What was the project? If it's raspberry pints you can use a uno via usb/bluetooth/wifi.
Cheers 
Mike


----------



## TerritoryBrew (4/10/16)

Thanks Mike. I'll just use one of the Arduino clones I have sitting around. I really liked the look of the Alamode and the integration of it into the Pi.


----------



## malt junkie (4/10/16)

If you use one of the wireless conection methods, your Rpi server isn't tied to your kegger. You can then also run brewpi off the same server, using more wireless arduinos. I'll post some links for you tomoz


----------



## malt junkie (5/10/16)

ok so I promised some links and I guess I better give you a little explanation. The RPI software, for Raspberry Pints, is set up for listening for an Alamode over a specific serial connection, so to change the connection there are edits to the software that are required. These are noted in this thread in the last 3 pages. 

Obviously USB is the easiest, of the wireless connections the wifi would be easiest and more robust. For me I'd go wifi all your wiring can stay within your compressor box and display can be anywhere you want, if you have only 3 or 4 taps you could try a Wesmos D1 mini, that has wifi and arduino capabilities all in one and is smaller than a match box and they're pretty cheap.

Let me know if you want some more info on any of the above or if you get stuck, and remember all commands and such on the RPI are case sensitive.


----------

